# [ 2011 ] Turmoil at whiskey jack



## Corman

Received this email from a friend of mine who is a owner, what a mess:  Dear Fellow Whiski Jack Owners:

In recent years, we (the owner elected Boards) have received increasing complaints from you (fellow owners) regarding a number of issues surrounding the management of our properties located in Whistler, BC. The list of these complaints includes but is not limited to: increasing cost of maintenance fees, sub-par housekeeping, sub-par refurbishment work on the units, lack of proper maintenance to our buildings requiring the owners to pay additional Special Assessments, a significant drop in the RCI ratings system for our units, lack of providing financial and occupancy data requested…In summary, unacceptable management of our properties by Whistler Rental Accommodation Center (WRAC), our property manager.
For the first time, the Whiski Jack property presidents began meeting in January 2010. Over the past year and a half, we have had a number of joint meetings, many emails and phone calls etc. with WRAC expressing our concern and dissatisfaction with the management of our properties. While WRAC has expressed a desire to make improvements, their actions have reflected differently. 
Of the 17 Whiski Jack properties, 14 have active owner-elected Boards of Directors and Officers. With the lack of improvement by WRAC, the following 13 Home Owner Association (HOA) Boards decided to work together to pursue an alternative property manager: Aspens, Cascade Lodge, Fitzsimmons, Ironwood, Lake Placid, Powders Edge, Tyndall Stone Lodge, Valhalla, Whiski Jack, Village Gate House, Whistler Town Plaza, Whistler View, and Woodrun. To confirm we were operating appropriately and legally, we retained Miller Thomson, a leading Vancouver law firm with knowledge of time share and resort properties, to represent us in our dealings with WRAC.
On April 7, Miller Thomson sent WRAC a letter requesting information from WRAC for each Time Share Corporation/Strata. The requested items included a number of items that should have been provided to us on a continuing basis by our property manager as a matter of law, but has not. WRAC did provide some of the documents, but have yet to come forth with important records and documents we requested. 
While WRAC has not been forthcoming with all our financial records and property information, we have gathered enough information to confirm they are not charging us for actual services rendered but for the full amount of the approved Annual Budgets for each property to cover: housekeeping and maintenance/repair. This item alone we believe exceeds $50,000 per month of charges to the 13 properties that have not been justified to us by WRAC.
It has become very clear to the 13 property Presidents and Boards that working with WRAC as our property manager has come to an impasse; we are no longer comfortable having WRAC managing our affairs. As a result, we began pursuing alternative property mangers to replace WRAC. 
After extensive meetings, discussions and negotiations on May 7, 2011, 35 Board Members representing the 13 HOA Boards met with the executive officers of Trading Places International (TPI), who made a formal proposal to become our new property management company. After much discussion, the following Motions were passed unanimously by the 13 Boards: (1) relieve WRAC as our property manager, and (2) hire TPI as our new property manager.
Trading Places has been in business for 38 years. They carry an A+ rating with the Better Business Bureau and claim never to have lost a customer who was dissatisfied with their business. When checking references, TPI’s existing customers told us of their great working experiences with TPI. For more information on TPI, visit their website at www.tradingplaces.com.
On May 11, 2011, Miller Thomson sent WRAC a letter notifying them of the following:
“The board of directors for each of the 13 Time Share Corporations have met and considered their relationship with WRAC, and have voted unanimously to terminate the management arrangements with WRAC effective August 31, 2011. They have secured a proposal from another manager that they intend to accept, and they wish to provide for an orderly transition from WRAC to the new manager.
“We therefore request that you agree to terminate all 13 management contracts effective August 31. You may indicate your agreement by countersigning the letter below and returning it to us no later than May 25, 2011. Once you do so, we will prepare any legal instruments necessary to document the termination and circulate them to you for execution prior to August 31.”
On May 26, 2011, WRAC responded that they would not agree to a mutual termination. The continued communications we have received from WRAC have been combative and non-cooperative. 
We, the Presidents of the 13 Boards, felt it was important that we bring all owners up-to-date with the activities taking place and to assure you that we, being your elected representatives, will continue to work towards a successful transition to a new property manager as soon as possible. 
We will send an update communication as things progress.
Thank you,


----------



## Corman

Looks like they aren't going quietly:



Dear Whiski Jack Owner, 
After over 30 years of being your property management company, Whistler Rental Accommodation Centre ("WRAC") has recently been informed that the HOA Boards have taken steps to end our relationship.  
               The HOA Boards have made a decision on behalf of the Whiski Jack owners to terminate our long-standing management agreement in favour of a new management company.   It is our understanding that Whiski Jack owners were not consulted or informed of this decision until a recent e-mail was sent to each Whiski Jack owner.  The Boards seem to have made a decision that will affect more than 7,000 Whiski Jack owners, without consulting most of you.  We write to you now to ensure you have all the information you need to decide whether to support this decision.
For the last few months, WRAC has been working very hard to solve the numerous challenges faced by the various Whiski Jack Associations, including bad debt – the number one reason why maintenance fees have increased over the past five years.  In an effort to address the HOA Board concerns, WRAC has been working on a draft of the 2012 budget, which addresses the majority of the HOA Board concerns, and could even results in a net decrease in maintenance fees for you, as owners, provided that the bad debt does not increase in your property.  It is our hope that the HOA Boards will work individually with us towards finalizing this 2012 budget.  
Additionally, contrary to all of the allegations set forth in the e-mail sent by the HOA Boards, WRAC consistently receives very positive feedback from the owners.   WRAC has always been responsive to requests about how your HOA funds have been spent as well as providing other information.  As part of our response to numerous information requests, we have offered to meet with owners in person to discuss any issues including the year-end financials.  WRAC has also offered to bring in an independent auditor to review our  files and report on the HOA expenses.   To date,  only two properties have scheduled meetings and both have come away satisfied that they are receiving good value for our services
Recently, the HOA Boards have taken the drastic step of withholding funds for services provided by WRAC.   Payment is now two months behind.  More troubling, we have also been unable to access the various HOA bank accounts and as such, we have not been able to make payments on the owners' behalf for basic services like electricity, cable and gas.  Despite this withholding of funds, WRAC has continued to faithfully provide services to the owners.
Unfortunately, we cannot continue to provide services without payment.  We have informed the HOA Boards that we must be compensated for our services or we will be forced to withdraw our services.  In a recent letter, we asked for payment of the outstanding amounts by June 15, 2011.  Yesterday, we were told that payment in full is not forthcoming and as such, we are now faced with the prospect of ending our services to the owners.  Our continued focus remains the comfort of the owners and their guests.  With that in mind, we are prepared to continue services, at least through this weekend.  
If we cannot come to a resolution with the HOA Boards soon, we may be forced to withdraw our services and initiate legal action against the various HOA Boards.  We sincerely hope it does not come to this and ask you to contact your respective Board to encourage them to work with us to bring this to a satisfying resolution for all.
In the event that WRAC is forced to withdraw its management services, those owners with signed agreements to have WRAC rent your units should contact their respective HOA Boards to ensure that the rental guests using your unit will be checked in and that the unit will be clean and maintained.  Lastly, if we are forced to withdraw services to you, please direct all other inquiries regarding any upcoming changes to your check in, reservations, housekeeping, maintenance, accounting, exchange services, rental services,  website inquires, owner relations, legal services, and refurbishments directly to your respective elected HOA Board President.   
                As with any change, all of the effects of the withdrawal of our management services cannot be identified up front, but we assure you that it is our intent to do everything we can to make the transition as painless as possible for you, the owners.  
                Our experienced team and long history with the resort will live on and we can only hope you will continue to enjoy your vacation experience.
Faithfully,
Whistler Rental Accommodation Centre


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

Corman said:


> Looks like they aren't going quietly:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Whiski Jack Owner,
> After over 30 years of being your property management company, Whistler Rental Accommodation Centre ("WRAC") has recently been informed that the HOA Boards have taken steps to end our relationship.
> The HOA Boards have made a decision on behalf of the Whiski Jack owners to terminate our long-standing management agreement in favour of a new management company.   It is our understanding that Whiski Jack owners were not consulted or informed of this decision until a recent e-mail was sent to each Whiski Jack owner.  The Boards seem to have made a decision that will affect more than 7,000 Whiski Jack owners, without consulting most of you.  We write to you now to ensure you have all the information you need to decide whether to support this decision.
> For the last few months, WRAC has been working very hard to solve the numerous challenges faced by the various Whiski Jack Associations, including bad debt – the number one reason why maintenance fees have increased over the past five years.  In an effort to address the HOA Board concerns, WRAC has been working on a draft of the 2012 budget, which addresses the majority of the HOA Board concerns, and could even results in a net decrease in maintenance fees for you, as owners, provided that the bad debt does not increase in your property.  It is our hope that the HOA Boards will work individually with us towards finalizing this 2012 budget.
> Additionally, contrary to all of the allegations set forth in the e-mail sent by the HOA Boards, WRAC consistently receives very positive feedback from the owners.   WRAC has always been responsive to requests about how your HOA funds have been spent as well as providing other information.  As part of our response to numerous information requests, we have offered to meet with owners in person to discuss any issues including the year-end financials.  WRAC has also offered to bring in an independent auditor to review our  files and report on the HOA expenses.   To date,  only two properties have scheduled meetings and both have come away satisfied that they are receiving good value for our services
> Recently, the HOA Boards have taken the drastic step of withholding funds for services provided by WRAC.   Payment is now two months behind.  More troubling, we have also been unable to access the various HOA bank accounts and as such, we have not been able to make payments on the owners' behalf for basic services like electricity, cable and gas.  Despite this withholding of funds, WRAC has continued to faithfully provide services to the owners.
> Unfortunately, we cannot continue to provide services without payment.  We have informed the HOA Boards that we must be compensated for our services or we will be forced to withdraw our services.  In a recent letter, we asked for payment of the outstanding amounts by June 15, 2011.  Yesterday, we were told that payment in full is not forthcoming and as such, we are now faced with the prospect of ending our services to the owners.  Our continued focus remains the comfort of the owners and their guests.  With that in mind, we are prepared to continue services, at least through this weekend.
> If we cannot come to a resolution with the HOA Boards soon, we may be forced to withdraw our services and initiate legal action against the various HOA Boards.  We sincerely hope it does not come to this and ask you to contact your respective Board to encourage them to work with us to bring this to a satisfying resolution for all.
> In the event that WRAC is forced to withdraw its management services, those owners with signed agreements to have WRAC rent your units should contact their respective HOA Boards to ensure that the rental guests using your unit will be checked in and that the unit will be clean and maintained.  Lastly, if we are forced to withdraw services to you, please direct all other inquiries regarding any upcoming changes to your check in, reservations, housekeeping, maintenance, accounting, exchange services, rental services,  website inquires, owner relations, legal services, and refurbishments directly to your respective elected HOA Board President.
> As with any change, all of the effects of the withdrawal of our management services cannot be identified up front, but we assure you that it is our intent to do everything we can to make the transition as painless as possible for you, the owners.
> Our experienced team and long history with the resort will live on and we can only hope you will continue to enjoy your vacation experience.
> Faithfully,
> Whistler Rental Accommodation Centre



The tone of this letter suggests that WRAC do not deserve to be in Hospitality business. Whiski jack's are the worst timeshares that I have purchased, nobody's ever picks up the phone there for any ownership issues, it take over a year to transfer ownerships, and they charge close to $800 resort transfer fee. I am glad that they are getting kicked out.


----------



## timeos2

*Keep fighting - this is best for the owners*



sjuhawk_jd said:


> The tone of this letter suggests that WRAC do not deserve to be in Hospitality business. Whiski jack's are the worst timeshares that I have purchased, nobody's ever picks up the phone there for any ownership issues, it take over a year to transfer ownerships, and they charge close to $800 resort transfer fee. I am glad that they are getting kicked out.



Deja vu all over again!  This is SO reminiscent of the nearly exact response our BOD/ Resort received when we also took steps to terminate an unacceptable management company. They did end up suing but after a few rounds of court time didn't seem to be in their favor we were finally able to reach a mutual agreement to terminate them and bring in our choice of a new firm. 

Good for the Boards involved that they are together and are working to make a positive rather than promised change.  My only hope would be that they are successful and that any new contract spells out clearly that the Management serves at the bequest of the Owner Controlled BOD and that they have an absolute right to terminate any agreement with proper notice and at will.  That is a critical part of any contract and one that is seldom included by Developer based management firms.  The independents tend to better understand the need to be on good terms with the Owners and if they are not they can be terminated - it helps everyone to be on the same page of improving overall service for the money spent. 

Good luck and please ask for any help you may require. This can get messy and costly but the end result - a better and more responsive management - is well worth it. Good luck!


----------



## asp

*Cost to transfer BC deed*

Staying out of these politics!  but bit of FYI for deeded land costs in BC -same for timeshare if deeded. 

To transfer a deed of any kind in BC it will cost over $500 or more dollars -say a clear title lot or house.  There are the usual disbursements,  Land Titles fees for title searches, a property purchase tax of 1% on the first $200,000 (2%thereafter), a notary or lawyer fee to prepare and register the deed, and handle the trust funds.   

The vendor must have a notarized transfer deed.  No title insurance is needed as it is covered by the Crown. 

The timeshare has more costs -the sublease must be drawn & sent to the association for signing -and that signature must have a notarized form.  The association will not sign the sublease without the name& address etc of the purchaser & full payment of any outstanding fees. Most charge a new owner set up fee. 

 The vendor must surrender the sublease, & their signature must be notarized.


----------



## Corman

*more information*

Update of Owners Actions to Improve 
Whiski Jack Properties 
Dear Fellow Whiski Jack Owners —
This is an important update to our communication from June addressing the situation between the 13 Whiski Jack properties and our property manager, Whistler Rental Accommodation Center (WRAC). 
In June, we informed WRAC we would pay them for ALL services provided, based on WRAC’s provision of supporting documents. The main issue in discussion was that WRAC had been taking 100% of the budgeted amount for "services rendered," without providing any documentation to support 100% occupancy. We told them we would pay them 50% for each month from January-May and, upon their providing documents supporting any amount beyond 50%, we would pay that in full. WRAC claimed the right to be paid the full budgeted amounts on a monthly basis, but we believe that is unfair and unjustified. We also agreed to pay them 100% of the monthly management fee.
We contacted TD Bank, who handles all of the HOA checking accounts, and explained to them that from this point forward, no payments to WRAC/Raintree were to be made without an HOA representative’s signature on the check. Prior to this, WRAC simply controlled each of our HOA checking accounts without consulting us.
Our attorney was very clear in all his contact with WRAC's attorney that we would continue to pay for all services rendered and 100% of the management fee to WRAC. They simply needed to provide us the data to show that services had been provided.
On four different occasions, WRAC threatened to withdraw services if we did not turn more money over to them immediately, even though they had not given us the information we requested to determine the actual cost of services rendered. 
On Friday, July 1, 2011, WRAC's attorney informed our attorney that the owner of Raintree was just now getting involved in this situation and that until he was "up to speed on the situation, it would be business as usual."
There was continued contact between attorneys the following Monday-Wednesday (7/4-7/6), discussing possible terms for separation effective August 31, 2011, but no date was mentioned of WRAC withdrawing services if we hadn't reached an agreement.
On Wednesday (7/6) late in the day, our attorney received an email from WRAC's attorney stating that they were withdrawing services effective the next day....no advance warning given.
As a result, a number of HOA presidents changed their schedules and made an emergency trip to Whistler to deal with WRAC leaving one day before a busy check-in/out weekend. 
WRAC has to-date provided the bare essentials for us to deal with our properties. Initially, this consisted of boxes of keys for each property and a printed list of check-in/out for each property. We were able to secure one set of master keys and a few other minor items. We are seeking greater cooperation from WRAC. 
The status as of Friday, July 8, 2011 is: WRAC has closed its check-in/out office in Whistler Village and posted a note in the window stating that anyone wanting to check in to the listed 13 properties should contact the HOA president directly for further information, and listed our personal phone numbers and email addresses. We have established a relationship with Whistler Reception Services to handle all check-ins/outs for owners and guests. Whistler Reception Services is located just north of the Whistler library. We posted a couple of people at the WRAC office to help direct owners/guests to the new temporary check-in office.
Doug Wilcox from TPI and three other TPI employees joined us presidents in Whistler on Thursday, July 7 to lend assistance in dealing with the chaos. DOUG AND HIS CREW DID A FANTASTIC JOB IN HELPING US THROUGH THIS MESS!!!
Alex McGregor, Steve Harmon, Bill Seney, Lynn Meyers and Bob Sugden also went to Whistler. ALEX WAS OUR POINT PERSON FOR THIS EMERGENCY, AND PERFORMED INCREDIBLY ON OUR BEHALF!!!
Although Friday was a difficult day, we were able to turn the 50+ rooms that needed cleaning, check-in/out etc. Saturday was a bit lighter in that we had less than 20 rooms turning over. Sunday was another big day, with 50+ rooms turning over. We don't have the time to explain all the stress and chaos that took place...but while this was a difficult process, every guest was able to check into their room.
In that WRAC has not yet turned over our records, complete supplies, vendors, all copies of keys, computer systems showing reservations for our properties, etc., we have a lot of work ahead of us.
Following are things we learned about the status of WRAC: 
•	Even though they gave us notice of withdrawing services on Wednesday (7/6) at 4:59 p.m., WRAC did not inform their employees until Friday (7/8) at 8:30a.m., when the employees showed up for work. We witnessed the housekeeping crew being called into an emergency meeting Friday morning.
•	WRAC has closed its Whistler Village office indefinitely.
•	WRAC is not answering its phone. When you call WRAC's phone number, you are placed on hold indefinitely.
Moving forward:
•	The 13 properties are moving ahead with Trading Places International, working out details on their taking over the management of our properties. 
•	DO NOT PAY ANY MONEY TO WRAC FROM THIS POINT FORWARD.
•	We have made interim arrangements for the major services needed to accommodate our owners/guests.
We will have another update sent out to you soon.
Thank you for your understanding and support,


----------



## cdn_traveler

Thanks for the update.   

We checked in on July 10th and have to commend the transitional team at Whistler for a fantastic job.  They were not able to fulfill our request for a crib but it was understandable considering the situation.  

I have to agree that the Whiski Jack properties have not been properly managed.  In the last couple of years, we've stayed at 3 different Whiski Jack locations and each one of them had maintenance issues.  We were in a unit in Woodrun this time and the unit had a major mold issue in the master bath.  As well, the shower in the second bath was not working at all.   We didn't bother calling anyone because of the management situation.   

Just wondering if this means that Whiski Jack properties are no longer a part of the Raintree Vacation Club?


----------



## eal

Ditto re the staff and HOA doing a fantastic job keeping everything going.  

We had a reservation at Whistler Creek starting last Saturday, but we weren't going to be there until Tuesday. Our son and his fiancee wanted to go up on Monday (we all live relatively close by).  I couldn't reach anyone by phone until Monday morning, when a very helpful young lady arranged for my son to check in for all of us when he got there.  We had a great stay, and had a maintenance issue dealt with promptly.  The staff were unfailingly polite, enthusiastic and helpful.  

I am an owner at Whistler Vacation Club and we also had some tough times last year, with the managing company absconding with over $1 million. The HOA rose to the occasion and worked hard to keep things on an even keel.  It's a tough job but somebody has to do it!


----------



## asp

*Whiskey jack email sent June 13*

Just to balance the discussion here, this email was sent to owners, by Whiskey Jack, on June 13


Dear Whiski Jack Owner,

After over 30 years of being your property management company, Whistler Rental Accommodation Centre ("WRAC") has recently been informed that the HOA Boards have taken steps to end our relationship.*

************** The HOA Boards have made a decision on behalf of the Whiski Jack owners to terminate our long-standing management agreement in favour of a new management company. * It is our understanding that Whiski Jack owners were not consulted or informed of this decision until a recent e-mail was sent to each Whiski Jack owner.* The Boards seem to*have made a decision that will affect more than 7,000 Whiski Jack owners, without consulting most of you.* We write to you now to ensure you have all the information you need to decide whether to support this decision.

For the last few months, WRAC has been working very hard to solve the numerous challenges faced by the various Whiski Jack Associations, including bad debt – the number one reason why maintenance fees have increased over the past five years.* In an effort to address the HOA Board concerns, WRAC has been working on a draft of the 2012 budget, which addresses the majority of the HOA Board concerns, and could even results in a net decrease in maintenance fees for you, as owners, provided that the bad debt does not increase in your property.* It is our hope that the HOA Boards will work individually with us towards finalizing this 2012 budget.*

Additionally, contrary to all of the allegations set forth in the e-mail sent by the HOA Boards, WRAC consistently receives very positive feedback from the owners.** WRAC has always been responsive to requests about how your HOA funds have been spent as well as providing other information.* As part of our response to numerous information requests, we have offered to meet with owners in person to discuss any issues including the year-end financials.* WRAC has also offered to bring in an independent auditor to review our *files and report on the HOA expenses. **To date,* only two properties have scheduled meetings and both have come away satisfied that they are receiving good value for our services

Recently, the HOA Boards have taken the drastic step of withholding funds for services provided by WRAC. * Payment is now two months behind.* More troubling, we have also been unable to access the various HOA bank accounts and as such, we have not been able to make payments on the owners' behalf for basic services like electricity, cable and gas.* Despite this withholding of funds, WRAC has continued to faithfully provide services to the owners.

Unfortunately, we cannot continue to provide services without payment. *We have informed the HOA Boards that we must be compensated for our services or we will be forced to withdraw our services.* In a recent letter, we asked for payment of the outstanding amounts by June 15, 2011.* Yesterday, we were told that payment in full is not forthcoming and as such, we are now faced with the prospect of ending our services to the owners.* Our continued focus remains the comfort of the owners and their guests.* With that in mind, we are prepared to continue services, at least through this weekend.*

If we cannot come to a resolution with the HOA Boards soon, we may be forced to withdraw our services and initiate legal action against the various HOA Boards.* We sincerely hope it does not come to this and ask you to contact your respective Board to encourage them to work with us to bring this to a satisfying resolution for all.

In the event that WRAC is forced to withdraw its management services, those owners with signed agreements to have WRAC rent your units should contact their respective HOA Boards to ensure that the rental guests using your unit will be checked in and that the unit will be clean and maintained.* Lastly, if we are forced to withdraw services to you, please direct all other inquiries regarding any upcoming changes to your check in, reservations, housekeeping, maintenance, accounting, exchange services, rental services,* website inquires, owner relations, legal services, and refurbishments directly to your respective elected HOA Board President.* *

*************** As with any change, all of the effects of the withdrawal of our management services cannot be identified up front, but we assure you that it is our intent to do everything we can to make the transition as painless as possible for you, the owners.*

*************** Our experienced team and long history with the resort will live on and we can only hope you will continue to enjoy your vacation experience.

Faithfully,

Whistler Rental Accommodation Centre********

*


----------



## Corman

asp said:


> Just to balance the discussion here, this email was sent to owners, by Whiskey Jack, on June 13
> 
> 
> Dear Whiski Jack Owner,
> 
> After over 30 years of being your property management company, Whistler Rental Accommodation Centre ("WRAC") has recently been informed that the HOA Boards have taken steps to end our relationship.*
> 
> ************** The HOA Boards have made a decision on behalf of the Whiski Jack owners to terminate our long-standing management agreement in favour of a new management company. * It is our understanding that Whiski Jack owners were not consulted or informed of this decision until a recent e-mail was sent to each Whiski Jack owner.* The Boards seem to*have made a decision that will affect more than 7,000 Whiski Jack owners, without consulting most of you.* We write to you now to ensure you have all the information you need to decide whether to support this decision.
> 
> For the last few months, WRAC has been working very hard to solve the numerous challenges faced by the various Whiski Jack Associations, including bad debt – the number one reason why maintenance fees have increased over the past five years.* In an effort to address the HOA Board concerns, WRAC has been working on a draft of the 2012 budget, which addresses the majority of the HOA Board concerns, and could even results in a net decrease in maintenance fees for you, as owners, provided that the bad debt does not increase in your property.* It is our hope that the HOA Boards will work individually with us towards finalizing this 2012 budget.*
> 
> Additionally, contrary to all of the allegations set forth in the e-mail sent by the HOA Boards, WRAC consistently receives very positive feedback from the owners.** WRAC has always been responsive to requests about how your HOA funds have been spent as well as providing other information.* As part of our response to numerous information requests, we have offered to meet with owners in person to discuss any issues including the year-end financials.* WRAC has also offered to bring in an independent auditor to review our *files and report on the HOA expenses. **To date,* only two properties have scheduled meetings and both have come away satisfied that they are receiving good value for our services
> 
> Recently, the HOA Boards have taken the drastic step of withholding funds for services provided by WRAC. * Payment is now two months behind.* More troubling, we have also been unable to access the various HOA bank accounts and as such, we have not been able to make payments on the owners' behalf for basic services like electricity, cable and gas.* Despite this withholding of funds, WRAC has continued to faithfully provide services to the owners.
> 
> Unfortunately, we cannot continue to provide services without payment. *We have informed the HOA Boards that we must be compensated for our services or we will be forced to withdraw our services.* In a recent letter, we asked for payment of the outstanding amounts by June 15, 2011.* Yesterday, we were told that payment in full is not forthcoming and as such, we are now faced with the prospect of ending our services to the owners.* Our continued focus remains the comfort of the owners and their guests.* With that in mind, we are prepared to continue services, at least through this weekend.*
> 
> If we cannot come to a resolution with the HOA Boards soon, we may be forced to withdraw our services and initiate legal action against the various HOA Boards.* We sincerely hope it does not come to this and ask you to contact your respective Board to encourage them to work with us to bring this to a satisfying resolution for all.
> 
> In the event that WRAC is forced to withdraw its management services, those owners with signed agreements to have WRAC rent your units should contact their respective HOA Boards to ensure that the rental guests using your unit will be checked in and that the unit will be clean and maintained.* Lastly, if we are forced to withdraw services to you, please direct all other inquiries regarding any upcoming changes to your check in, reservations, housekeeping, maintenance, accounting, exchange services, rental services,* website inquires, owner relations, legal services, and refurbishments directly to your respective elected HOA Board President.* *
> 
> *************** As with any change, all of the effects of the withdrawal of our management services cannot be identified up front, but we assure you that it is our intent to do everything we can to make the transition as painless as possible for you, the owners.*
> 
> *************** Our experienced team and long history with the resort will live on and we can only hope you will continue to enjoy your vacation experience.
> 
> Faithfully,
> 
> Whistler Rental Accommodation Centre********
> 
> *



ASP, That email already has been posted. I posted it on June 15th


----------



## Carolinian

It is good to see that you have strong HOA BOD's who are hands on and actively oversee the activities of management.  Unfortunately some management entities do not like being shown the door when their performance is not up to snuff.  (un)Fairfield was that way when most of the HOA boards at Bluebeards Castle in the USVI kicked them out, and a lengthy lawsuit ensued until Fairfield's USVI organization went into bankruptcy.  Similarly, on the OBX, there was litigation, won by the HOA's, when the HOAs at Outer Banks Beach Club I and II kicked Fairfield out as management.  Fairfield had stepped into the shoes of Peppertree / Equivest as management when they bought Peppertree / Equivest but their performance was substandard.


----------



## westinwhistler8

*Raintree Westin Whistler - looking for guidance*

We are group of owners of weeks at the Westin in Whistler and are having a similar experience, maintenance fees double, no transparency.  It sounds like some of the people involved could help provide us a bit of guidance, if they have the time.  

Please contact us at westin.owners.hoa@gmail.com or 
Google Groups: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/westinraintree


----------



## DeniseM

Is this resort still managed by Westin, or is it managed by Raintree now?


----------



## SMHarman

Was it ever Westin managed. As you know it's not SVO. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

SMHarman said:


> Was it ever Westin managed. As you know it's not SVO.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



Westin manages resorts that are not in the SVN.


----------



## sjsharkie

DeniseM said:


> Is this resort still managed by Westin, or is it managed by Raintree now?



I didn't think it ever was managed by Westin.  I thought Raintree bought out some of the units and gained controlled of the management contract from Whiski Jack.  It has been managed by Raintree ever since.

When I researched buying a unit, I read horror stories of escalating maintenance fees, huge service charges to use Westin services (ie. parking) and deteriorating units.  I decided not to buy based on this.

My knowledge is second hand so take it with a grain of salt.

-ryan


----------

